# unterschied zwischen c und c++



## damoewe (13. August 2004)

Hi leute
ich habe leider überhaupt kP von c und c++! Ich wollte mal fragen wo der unterschied ist! Weil ich habe nen ziemlich nützliches skript gefunden in c ! Und wollte mal fargen ob ich das auch in ´c++ nutzen kann! Oder muss ich da irgendwas beauchten?
gruß marco


----------



## Dudadida (13. August 2004)

Naja, im wesentlichen sind bei C++ Klassen hinzugekommen, eine etwas andere Speicherverwaltung (new und delete statt malloc und free) und jede Menge Kleinkram. Die Diskussion gab's hier schonmal. Prinzipiell dürften die meisten C-Programme entweder problemlos oder mit minimalen Anpassungen auch unter C++ compilieren und laufen (jedoch nicht umgekehrt).


----------



## ByteDigger (13. August 2004)

In C++ ist alles objektorientiert, d.h. alles wird mit Klassen gemacht. Dadurch geht vieles einfacher. cout statt printf usw... 
Zudem kommen Vererbung, Polymorphismus und Templates und vieles mehr dazu. Vor allem die Klasse String, mit denen man in C noch umständlich mit char-Arrays usw arbeiten musste...
Ausserdem gelten andere Includes also Libraries.

Jedes C Programm sollte in C++ Compilern laufen... Umgekehrt nicht...


----------



## Dudadida (13. August 2004)

...um's nochmal mit anderen Worten zu sagen...


----------



## Kachelator (14. August 2004)

> Jedes C Programm sollte in C++ Compilern laufen... Umgekehrt nicht...


  Nein, das stimmt definitiv nicht. Ich arbeite selbst zwar nicht mit  reinem C (sondern C++), weiss aber, dass es inzwischen in aktuellen C-Versionen neue Schlüsselwörter und Datentypen (complex IIRC) gibt. Das mit der Kompatibiltät zwischen C und   C++ ist nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## BoT (17. August 2004)

Besonders wenn man mit COM Objekten arbeiten will, sollte man lieber auf C++ zurückgreifen!

Der wesentliche unterschied zwischen C und C++ ist einfach, dass es eine andere Programmier Art und Weise ist.


----------

